# Sheepshead Pic - Destin Pass



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Fished the surf just east of the pass a few days ago. Caught a nice sheep using a live scrimp. I tried going yesterday, but there were numerous dolphin having a feeding frenzy along the outer sand bar.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Mar 19, 2011)

Just wondering if you are west of Destin in that pic?

Nice catch!


----------



## Destin Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I was just east of the jetties (Pass) about 100 yards. Right where they did the new beach restoration. Still haven't got a pomp yet... but I'm hopeful!


----------

